# Hi from Quebec



## Tozguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Learning to turn metal was one of my retirement projects. Been at it since 2013 on a CT043N 12x36 lathe. Besides having fitted a couple of barrels to target rifles and making a few parts for reloading equipment, most of my work has been making tools for the lathe (such as milling attachment, live centres, etc.) Tremendous fun it is. Looking forward to reading about how other Canadians are enjoying their hobby. Mike


----------



## trlvn (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome to Canadian Hobby Metalworkers!  Haven't I seen your handle somewhere else?

Craig


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi Craig,
Thanks. You may have seen that handle at hobby machinist.com but I use the same name on most forums.


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome 

"most of my work has been making tools for the lathe (such as milling attachment, live centres, etc.)" 

That's the great thing about this hobby....its self fulfilling.


----------



## francist (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey Mike, nice to see you here.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary Mike.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome Mike. After some number posts you can upload pictures. Looking forward to your projects.


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank, Peter, & others also at HM. Great to see some familiar faces. 
Don't know why it took me so long to find this forum. Am glad to meet more Canadians who don't just play hockey 
Thanks everybody for the welcome. Mike


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey @Tozguy!
Welcome [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome @Tozguy !


----------



## Hruul (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crosche (Jul 7, 2020)

Welcome Mike!

Cheers,

Chad


----------

